# Schimmel SRI - Install issues - Help



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

How is everyone getting thse SRI manifolds installed?
I previously has a C2 Quickflow that fit even worse than this one, I cut into the radiator fan support to try to fit it. No dice, the TB was hitting the fan. So I ripped apart the entire fornt end of my car to fit up the euro radiator support and the damn thing still hit, and I found out the Quickflow wasn't even sitting flush on the engine head. Frustration over - I didn't even want to deal with it anymore I sent it back.
Now onto my even more expensive journey... Schimmel SRI. I thought I had the fitment problem resolved, not so. How are these things fitting in yours cars???? If I remove the support bar, I'm pretty sure that the TB will hit the fan, yet again.
Throw me a friggin' bone... WTF am I doing wrong?
I have seriously had enough of these crappy fitment issues. Why can't anyone make an aftermarket manifold that fits cleanly and smoothly? 1K+ here..








Vehicle: 98 GTI VR6 ODBII (if it wasn't obvious)









































_Modified by xanthus at 8:26 PM 5-31-2006_


_Modified by xanthus at 8:28 PM 5-31-2006_


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

looks like you have the euro rad support... there could be a difference between that one and the NA rad support...
either way, i just made my own, but good luck getting it to fit.


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Yes, it's an euro radiatior support. It's slightly lower profile than the NA support, however it has 4 support members to hold the fan inplace instead of 3 like the NA version. (This is also why the Quick flow fits better w/ the euro support.) The support bracket is not really the problem, I can hack it up. I just don't want to hack into it again and have the TB hit the fan, that becomes even more time and $$$ down the drain. I also don't want to have the fan flop around like it was when I cut the NA support. 
I'm looking for a picture of how someone installed theirs.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

switch to a slim line fan. and possibly get a pusher fan, to mount it on the front side of the radiator for more room. Thats the only way I know of fitting a short runner. thats how i did mine. ill find some pics
heres the best side picture i have. its in a corrado, so its a little different, but this is what i did. 



















_Modified by vr6chris at 9:40 PM 5-31-2006_


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

Euro support is all one unit. The fan shroud is also the light support and the top rail/hood latch. Aftermarket fans are not really an option for me to do anymore I would have to buy all the NA rad support stuff again. I would have a hard time mounting the fans in the front as well. Everything is much more drawn together with the euro unit. Talk about a rock and a hard place...


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Schimmel SRI - Install issues - Help (xanthus)*

and the tbody still wont fit no matter what rotation?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (xanthus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xanthus* »_Euro support is all one unit. The fan shroud is also the light support and the top rail/hood latch. Aftermarket fans are not really an option for me to do anymore I would have to buy all the NA rad support stuff again. I would have a hard time mounting the fans in the front as well. Everything is much more drawn together with the euro unit. Talk about a rock and a hard place...









sorry dude. didnt know all that. good luck with it. seems like your stuck. unless you have someone make an adapter to push the t-body out more at a 45 degree angle like some short runners have been made before


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Schimmel SRI - Install issues - Help (vonfulk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vonfulk* »_and the tbody still wont fit no matter what rotation?

You gave me an idea, but I think the water pump housing might be in the way. I have to try it out tomorrow, to late tonight.
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: Schimmel SRI - Install issues - Help (xanthus)*

Joe,
Not that it helps now but I could have made you one. It would have fit also.
Jim


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Schimmel SRI - Install issues - Help (xanthus)*

Have you thought about a passenger side TB?


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Schimmel SRI - Install issues - Help (zornig)*

Yeah, I know now Jim. I didn't even know you made them until I visited your shop and seen that manifold you were working on. Once I get this TB/manifold sorted I can get my boost pipes mocked up, then I can visit you again for some of that fine metal stitch work you do.








I need to update my old thread with pictures of your work on the exhaust system. I have not had any ambition, too frustraited with the intake problems, and I haven't been working on the car. Soon enough though, I'm slowly getting this project back on track.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Schimmel SRI - Install issues - Help (xanthus)*

Have you tried roating the throttle body in all possible positions? 
Can that adaptor plate be flipped to change the angle of the TB?


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Schimmel SRI - Install issues - Help (xanthus)*

is that the way your trying to mount the tb in the pic?
how about trying to rotate the tb counter clockwise so where the cable attaches to the tb is on top...


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Schimmel SRI - Install issues - Help (2kjettaguy)*

The adapter plate only fits two ways as it's an odd shape. I have it orianted so its closer to the engine.
I tried rotating the TB so the cable mount is closest to the radiator and the silly TB plate motor (black thing) is by the thermostat housing. This has been the best possible position so far. I only need to drop it down about 1/2" as the black cover is hitting the thermostat sensors and the throttle cable mount is hitting the radiator support - thats an easy fix just chop off a hunk of the radiator support. The black housing hitting the sensors is a bit more difficult. I'm going to move the sensors around, and see if I can grind out some clearance on the TB cover plate. 
If I get it to fit like that, it will be a simple matter of drilling and tapping some new holes for the cable holder and I'll be all set. *I hope!*
I'll update with pictures.


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Schimmel SRI - Install issues - Help (xanthus)*

heres a pic.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2243245


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Schimmel SRI - Install issues - Help (2.8turbo)*

have you thought about making a throttle body extension? Use a 3" bend to move the TB away from the fans. similar to C2's manifold but further back.


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Schimmel SRI - Install issues - Help (2kjettaguy)*

Progress: I shaved my rear upper engine mount down about 3/8" which really improved fitment; pulled the engine back away from the radiator. I'm still doing reverse rotation with the throttle cable mount on the front upper side. I shaved off a small part of the radiator support, now I have about 1/2" room on the front side. - YAY!
I am still working on getting the TB to fit right on the back side. It hits the brown sensor wire. I trimmed the actual sensor down, which gave me a little more wiggle room. I also shaved part of the plastic black cover on the TB. It started to dump rain on me so I had to stop for tonight.








I think if I remove the 4 little tube like things that are on the plug it will fall right into place. (On the brown sensor.) Does anyone know how the wire attaches inside those plugs? Is the attachment in the tube or in the actual plug head where the contacts are? 



_Modified by xanthus at 7:57 PM 6-1-2006_


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Schimmel SRI - Install issues - Help (xanthus)*

if youre mouting that TB liek in the pic and havent thought of rotating it... i dont know what the world is coming to!!!!!


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Schimmel SRI - Install issues - Help (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_have you thought about making a throttle body extension? Use a 3" bend to move the TB away from the fans. similar to C2's manifold but further back. 

x2
i have an ATP intake with a euro rad support and electic fans
trimming was nec but not a huge amount. making and extension tube with a slight bend in it to pull the TB away from the rad support will work


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Schimmel SRI - Install issues - Help (xanthus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xanthus* »_Progress: I shaved my rear upper engine mount down about 3/8" which really improved fitment; pulled the engine back away from the radiator. 


OMG 
why would you modify the mounts
changing angles may damage your axels


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Schimmel SRI - Install issues - Help (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_OMG 
why would you modify the mounts
changing angles may damage your axels

Umm.. I have BFI stage I poly mounts. They based them off the Corrado. They raised the engine about and inch in the back when I installed them. 
We have floating CV axels... Dropping the engine down only moved the transmission down a slight amount. It's still well above the sock mount's height I would need to shave off another 1/8" or more to reach stock.
I have 10+k miles with the engine sitting high. In short.. My axles are fine.


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Schimmel SRI - Install issues - Help (xanthus)*

same here, i HAD to shave my BFI stage1 mounts too, as the intake manifold would hit the hood insulation.


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

Bill Schimmel is actually making a transition piece for that right now. He is designing it on my car, since I have the same issue with OBD2. His intake is typically seen on OBD1 setups, especially with Standalone. I saw the almost completed version of the transition, and it is pretty sweet. He will be mass producing these for future applications, so you may be in luck, unless timing is an issue. I should have my car back in a week or so, and if I get some pictures, I will post up.
Hope that helps.


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (bdfeenie)*

I been talking to Bill... He didn't seem like he cared I had an issue because I have a euro radiator support, and never said anything about another adapter/transition.








Post up what you got when you get it. I'm curious. 
I'm moving forward with my own car even with the half 4ssed modifications. I have no time to wait anymore.


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

The only reason that he needs to make something , is because my car is sitting in his shop, and we need to get it finished for Waterfest. MAybe I'll see you there.


----------



## VWturbo2Ltr (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (bdfeenie)*

i believe the least costly way around this is to switch to a slim line fan.


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (VWturbo2Ltr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWturbo2Ltr* »_i believe the least costly way around this is to switch to a slim line fan.

Explain how to intall it, remember I have a european radiator support.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (xanthus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xanthus* »_Explain how to intall it, remember I have a european radiator support.

Your best bet would be to trim the entire outside support that would hold the stock fans in place. Attach the fans directly to the radiator itself. This should gain you the clearence you need.


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Or I could just make it work.. 
Rear mount is now at stock height. In doing so, I buggered up my intake for the compressor. The intake pipe now hits the A/C lines. I'm thinking about having the comressor housing intake shaved down 1/2" to make the room.
This project is going to fight me tooth and nail every single step of the way. At this point, I think it's funny.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (xanthus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xanthus* »_
This project is going to fight me tooth and nail every single step of the way. At this point, I think it's funny.










Hell yeah it is..as long as yoour ready for all the BS..fu*kin 99 problems..







good luck to you.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Schimmel SRI - Install issues - Help (xanthus)*

When you had the C2, was it the most recent version? I know he did some tweaking to resolve some of this issue.


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Schimmel SRI - Install issues - Help (HOTSKILLET98)*

It was a V2.
If you remove that center brace on the N/A support, the fan just flops around.
I'm not baggin on C2's manifold. I really did think it was a fantastic looking manifold. Great welds and alot of effort went into building it. It just didn't fit my car well at all, and the mounting flange was warped. They offered to fix it for free, I chose to return it. 










_Modified by xanthus at 12:51 PM 6-4-2006_


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 13, 2000)

You just spent 1200 bucks on an intake manifold. Spend 60 bucks on a flexalite fan and be done with it


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (Fahrvergnuugen)*

Actually, I have spent over 5K on parts already... it's a drop in a bucket. this is a temporary setup to get the engine running under boost till I can afford more performance parts.
No. I'm taking the stock fans out and going to use washers to shim them forward. I used the aluminum shims to test fit it. That is the most logical solution w/o removing more material than I need to. Less 5.00 in washers.. and it will works like a charm.
Cutting up the european radiator support is the worst thing I can do, it will severely weaken its structue that's a really *bad* idea. Especially when the lights, hood latch and bumper rebar all interconnect to it. It already cracked on me in one place (not severely), which I will need to buy a new one down the road to replace it.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 13, 2000)

*Re: (xanthus)*

who said anything about cutting anything?
flexalite (or other slim line) fans flow more than the OEM fans and they attach right to the radiator itself. I'm going to run a pusher and a puller on my VRT and I know a lot of other people who do the same.


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (Fahrvergnuugen)*

I'm happy with the way I have it sorted out.


----------



## xJAGERMEISTERx (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (xanthus)*

About $125 in some inexpensive dual 12's on my setup.


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Sklimity Sklam Sucka!*

Ace hardware #8 nylon spacer 3/8" $.30 x 2 = $.60 - Sweet!








DONE! I yanked apart the front end again and installed my spacers tonight. Picture looks bad because it was dusk and my camera wouldn't focus worth a crap for some reason.
Thanks, for all the help fellas, I do appreciate it!


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

Looks like things are coming along! What are you going to run for the DP? 3"?


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (UberMike)*

A custom 20squared tuning 3" downpipe. Wastegate reroute and vbanded lower connection to the cat. 
I wanted the turbo housing v-banded, but it works out a little better for the waste gate pipe with a 4 bolt.
















42 Draft designs made me a custom oil manifold for my sensors. Makes for a fairly clean looking install. (even if noone will see it.


















_Modified by xanthus at 5:48 PM 6-13-2006_


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

Looks awesome! Is this thing up and running yet? Also, what are the specs on your GT 35R? I think you are the first to be running this turbo with the Kinetic Exhaust Mani?


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (UberMike)*

No, it's not running yet. I look forward to starting it up again next week or thereabouts. I spent last weekend beating the piss out of my old slip fit exhaust, I finally got the new pipes in..








I have the boost pipes mocked up how I want them, then I decided to change the intake pipe, so I had to buy some more pipe. I need to mock up the diverter valve and associated hardware before I can get that lot welded together though.
The turbo is a Garrett GT3540R A/R .82 T3 style flange. Boost should start around 3850-4250RPM... alot of varience in setups though... I'll find out when I get it running. 
I am not really sure if I am the first to run a GT with the kinetic manifold. I know alot of people avoid the kinetic manifold because of the installation problems, and the fact that the A/C lines are even more in the way than the ATP manifold. Personally, I think the kinetic will/would flow better than the ATP. Who knows?


----------

